#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  "Ни сы!" : )

## Юй Кан

Такой замечательный раздел форума, а -- практически пустует! %)

В общем, вот шкодная картинка + лингв. анализ кит. аналога заюзанного в ней двуслога с закосом под стилизацию.



Так вот, один из вариантов перевода кит. 你死 (nǐsǐ/ни сы) -- "ты умрёшь".
Есть в кит., кстати, и устойчивое сочетание, звучащее для русского уха столь же "провокативно": 你死我活 (ни сы во хо), букв. означающее "ты умираешь, я живу", а лит-но -- "не на жизнь, а на смерть; смертельный (о борьбе)"...

Нарыв это всё _with a great help from my friend_, подумал: экие смысловые глубины распахиваются, если призадумаццо, как бы от нефиг делать, а по сути -- чтобы просто отдохнуть. : )

----------

Aion (12.09.2012), SlavaR (12.09.2012), Won Soeng (12.09.2012), Карма Палджор (12.09.2012), Нико (12.09.2012), Чиффа (12.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если не принимать всерьез увлечения лингвофриков, а развлекаться с ними, то даже раскладка слов по буквам азбуки бывает весьма пронзающей идеями  :Smilie: 
К примеру сам (самьяк) звучит как "слово аз мыслете" (слово аз мыслете сотворяше аз како)  :Smilie:  Ух как лингвофриков от такого пробирает!

Случайности не случайны.

----------

Алевлад (13.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если не принимать всерьез увлечения лингвофриков, а развлекаться с ними, то даже раскладка слов по буквам азбуки бывает весьма пронзающей идеями


Отметим: аз сего не предлагал! : )




> К примеру сам (самьяк) звучит как "слово аз мыслете" (слово аз мыслете сотворяше аз како)  Ух как лингвофриков от такого пробирает!


Во-первых, слова _самьяк_ как такого/самостийного : ) в санскрите нет. Есть слово samya~nc, приобретающее формы samyag-/samyak- в сочетаниях.
Во-вторых, samya~nc никак не связано с "сам".
В-третьих, куда они девают мягкий знак после "м"? : )




> Случайности не случайны.


Кто-то сомневался? Кто?! : ))

И вообще: при чём тут санскрит и лингвофрики, возникшие у кого-то явно не случайно? %)

----------


## Won Soeng

:Smilie:  Ну, это же все не очень всерьез. Игра. 
За разбор "самьяк" - благодарен. А что значит самья? Точнее samya~nc?
Мягкий знак читают как ерь - сотворяше. Твердый знак как еръ - утверждяше  :Smilie:  Ну, на самом деле - кто в лес, кто по дрова, у кого на что хватает фантазии и кто с кем лучше спелся. 
Там еще еры - еровое иже - уподобняше. А уж что творят с юсами (ю, я) - страшно и представить. Только если правила игры принимать и резвиться. А правила игры такие - "друзья, я придумал новое правило - смотрите, что получается!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion



----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, это же все не очень всерьез. Игра.


Да нет... Игра тут -- только по форме, в какой оно и было подано моим итоговым комментом.
Если же вникнуть не только в явный/стёбный первый план, а пойти глубже/дальше, _перестав при этом прикалываццо_, то...
Но проще, конечно, ни вникать и не переставать играть-ся... Зачем переставать, если и так хорошо, правда? : )




> За разбор "самьяк" - благодарен. А что значит самья? Точнее samya~nc?


Да никакого _самья_, в отличие от _самьянч_, в санскрите нет. %)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да нет... Игра тут -- только по форме, в какой оно и было подано моим итоговым комментом.
> Если же вникнуть не только в явный/стёбный первый план, а пойти глубже/дальше, _перестав при этом прикалываццо_, то...
> Но проще, конечно, ни вникать и не переставать играть-ся... Зачем переставать, если и так хорошо, правда? : )


Игра - не обязательно же сразу стеб. Игра это попытка применять правила, которые не обязательно логичны, не следуют из чего-то, а просто придуманы, для увлекательности.
Не всерьез - это значит не забывать, что правила были придуманы. А идти глубже и дальше - это и есть смысл такой игры, собственно - развлечение.




> Да никакого _самья_, в отличие от _самьянч_, в санскрите нет. %)


Ого, сколько смыслов!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Игра - не обязательно же сразу стеб. Игра это попытка применять правила, которые не обязательно логичны, не следуют из чего-то, а просто придуманы, для увлекательности.
> Не всерьез - это значит, не забывать, что правила были придуманы. А идти глубже и дальше - это и есть смысл такой игры, собственно - развлечение.


Потому и набил незамеченное, видимо: "Зачем переставать, если и так хорошо, правда? : )".
И, договаривая: сам, вначале до ушей улыбнувшись, дальше уже не играл, отдыхая, а стал рыть, заподозрив второй план...




> Ого, сколько смыслов!


Это и называется полисемичностью слов и их контекстозависимостью.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, если не прикалываццо, то правила не придумываются. На кубанском форуме в разделе Религия много увлекающихся и развлекающихся этим лингвофричеством. Нужно изначальное допущение, что бувальный смысл слов можно разобрать из образов составляющих его букв. Не допустив такой мысли увлечься и развлечься - не получится.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, если не прикалываццо, то правила не придумываются. На кубанском форуме в разделе Религия много увлекающихся и развлекающихся этим лингвофричеством. Нужно изначальное допущение, что бувальный смысл слов можно разобрать из образов составляющих его букв. Не допустив такой мысли увлечься и развлечься - не получится.


Вот потому таким нужным и увлекательным для кого-то делом как игры в слова или словами, исключая оч. редкие случаи, уже давно не занимаюсь.
А вот _к чему тут_ Ваши эскапады о лингвофриках/лингвофричестве -- ума у мну не хватает... Поясните, пожалуйста, чтоб оставить это в покое -- для кубанского форума?

----------


## Won Soeng

Знаете, как дети играют? 

- Давай играть в прятки?
- А давай лучше в догонялки!

Вы рассказали об одном развлечении, я вспомнил про другое. Исключительно к этому.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы рассказали об одном развлечении, я вспомнил про другое. Исключительно к этому.


Какие дети? %))
Не раз-вле-кал-ся я, отдыхая от переводов и переключившись... тоже на перевод : ), объяснил же внятно...
И рад, если поняли друг друга, не покидая позиций... : ) А если не поняли -- то и ладно.

----------

Won Soeng (12.09.2012)

----------

